# Wormer/Iron Supplement Help



## Clementine (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

My kid Nubian doe has been sick for about a month now. We suspect worms. I gave her Safeguard but it doesn't seem to be doing the job. 
What type of wormer should I give her? She doesn't seem to be scouring anymore but she is very anemic and weak and underweight. She has bottle jaw from the anemia. It comes and goes. Today it is back. I have wormed her 2x with Safeguard over the past couple of days. What is the best wormer to use? What is a good iron supplement or anemia treatment? Where can I purchase both the wormer and iron? I checked Tractor Supply & they don't have much. 

Thank you so much. I have been working non-stop on this baby girl and the roller coaster of ups & downs is wearing on the both of us.

Also- how can I help her gain her weight back? 

Thank you all.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

If she has bottle jaw and anemia she most likely has barber pole worms. I have had good luck using Ivermectin to treat this. There are varying opinions on the correct dosing and method of administering. I think the differences are just what works best for individual herds and depend on the area of the country they are in. The most important thing to remember is NOT to under dose as this will cause the worms to become resistant. This is what has worked the best for me here: I give the injectable Ivermectin ORALLY at 1cc/25lbs three days in a row. (It is important to give 3 days in a row because it moves through the goat's system very quickly given this way). Repeat the three day dosing in two weeks. There is a good discussion on this forum about this method. You should be able to find it with a search. I just had a livestock specialist here to see my goats the other day, he told me that ivermectin is very safe, even at 10 times the dose I mentioned above, so don't worry too much about hurting your goat by overdosing using it. Red Cell is a good oral iron supplement you can give your goat to help with anemia. A search on this site will give you different ideas on dosing. An injectable iron supplement will work more quickly. It will also be a good idea for you to give her probiotics and Vit B complex to help with her gut function while she's going through the stress of being so wormy. Poor baby. Does she have access to a good loose goat mineral? The best of luck....


----------



## Clementine (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/start-getting-fecals-done-before-worming-151299/


----------



## Clementine (Jul 1, 2013)

How much Ivermectin should I give a 15 lb goat?


----------



## Clementine (Jul 1, 2013)

I just gave her 1cc per the instructions of a site I found.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivomec is one of those drugs you can overdose. But depending on how you gave it, many people give 1cc per 20 lbs for oral and 1cc per 40 lbs for injection. So the 1cc for 15 lbs orally isn't far off.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you give it orally? If so, make sure you give it 3 days in a row. 1cc for your 15 lb goat shouldn't be harmful to her. It is safe even at 10 times the 1cc/25lb dose. Some universities are doing research now on this subject-- I have heard and read snippets about this. Wish I could get my hands on a research paper!


----------

